# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  پیاده سازی شبکه عصبی با مطلب

## نغمه

من می خوام یک مسئله را با شبکه mlp پیاده سازی کنم با مطلب، help مطلب را که خوندم چیزی دستگیرم نشد یعن یه کارهای کردما مثلا باتابع newff شبکه را معرفی کردم بعد الگوهای ورودی را دادم(batch mode) همچنین بردار هدف را هم دادم و بعد با فرمان(net,tr]=train(net,p,t] آموزش دادم بعد که یکی از ورودی های را به a=sim (net,p) دادم تا خروجی به من بده با خروجی هدف خیلی فرق داشت!!!
من تمام کاری که انجام دادم همین بود ماتریس وزن تعریف نکردم چون نمی دونستم چه جوری این کار را کنم
میشه لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید وبگید برا ی این مسئله از چه توابعی باید استفاده کنم و چه مراحلی را باید طی کنم؟

----------


## نغمه

\چرا کسی جواب نمی ده یعنی هیچ کس با مطلب کار نکرده؟

----------


## alibeirami

سلام

این دو نمونه برنامه که تابع sinc  رو شناسایی میکنه.اولی با تولباکس و دومی بدون استفاده از جعبه ابزار با سه روش گرادیان نزولی معمولی ، آموزش عاطفی و آموزش با الگوریتم RLS

----------


## نغمه

تابع sinc چی کار می کنه؟

----------


## alibeirami

> تابع sinc چی کار می کنه؟




sinc(x)=sin(x)/x

شبکه این تابع رو شناسایی میکنه و میتونه به جای اون به کار بره.ولی بیشتر طرز کاربرد جعبه ابزار و یا برنامه نویسی مستقیم مهمه.

----------


## HADI_CH_N_64

سلام نغمه 
اميدوارم كه مفيد باشه 
مطلب آلگوريتم عصبی زياد داره همين طور شبكه هاى عصبی زيادى داره 
من متوجه نشدم شما كدوم مده نظرتونه 
باى

----------


## s_Nikbakhsh

سلام می خواهم برنامه ای برای بهینه سازی مسائل QAP  در متلب بنویسم کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

آخه همینطوری نوشتین QAP یه توضیح مختصری می دن.در ضمن یک تاپیک مجزا یه عنوان تا ببینیم به کجا می رسه

----------


## mehdi1357

()function backpropagation
;[P = [ -1 -1 2 2 ;0 5 0 5 

;[T = [-1 -1 1 1 
;('net = newff( minmax(P),[3 1],{'tansig','purelin'}, 'traingd 
;(net, tr]= train(net, P, T] 

;(a = sim(net, P
;(disp(a
end

----------


## hercul_s

این برنامه آخری که گذاشتید رو لطفا توضیح بدین

----------


## mahsan66

سلام من درمورداین توابع برای هرکدوم درحد1پاراگراف توضیح میخوام ممنون میشم هرکی کمکم کنه فقط خواهشن سریعclip--islogical---rgb2gray------corr2یاضریب همبستگب برای تطبیق همشکل بودن دوتاشکل---------midfilt2

----------


## mahsan66

چراهیشکی کمکم نمیکنه؟

----------


## saeed.gh31

سلام در مورد پیاده سازی شبکه عصبی feedforword در متلب کسی می تونه کمکم کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## sh2009kh

سلام من دنبال یک توضیح مختصر فارسی در مورد خود این تولباکس(شبکه عصبی)هستم ممنون.

----------

